# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  MM-kilpailut Yorkshire 22.-29.9

## Indurain

Mukavissa maisemissa MM-Kisat 2019 

https://worlds.yorkshire.com/

https://fi.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maan...aruuskilpailut

----------


## KA-RI

Näyttääkö Yle?

----------


## r.a.i

Oliks toi vitsi? UCI youtube kanavalta ainakin on aikaisempina vuosina ollut ihan ok lähetykset. En tiedä €urosportista.

----------


## KA-RI

Onhan se vitsi!

Redbull.tv:ssä piti intternet-hakkeroida itsensä toiseen maahan että näkyi sieltäkään koska kuulemma oikeudet olla näyttämättä ovat Ylellä.

T: Muuten ylen tyytyväinen

Edit: maastopyöräilyn MM:t siis Redbullilta..

----------


## Teemu H

Eurosport ei näytä, Peter Selin kertoi eilen Vuelta-lähetyksessä.

----------


## OK93

Naisten kisan taisivat muistaakseni joku vuosi näyttää Areenasta? Ja €sport viimeksi kai 2012. No, suht koht hyvä laatu tuolla youtubessakin on ollut.

----------


## Indurain

Maantieajon Lähtölista 

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...2019/startlist

----------


## maupa

UCI:n Youtube-kanava: https://www.youtube.com/user/ucichannel/
Tuolta on tosiaan viime vuosina voinut katsoa ihan livenäkin.

----------


## Googol

Kai sitä voisi kutsua jännitykseksi kun ei tiedä mitä tapahtuu, mutta mielestäni yksi väliaikapiste 45 minuutin kisassa on aivan liian vähän. Ja youtube-selostajakin on yhtä ärsyttävä kuin aina ennenkin.

----------


## buhvalo

Dygert Owenilta hullun kova veto, tai hollantilaisilla varovainen aloitus.

----------


## Munarello

Jysäyttääkö teinitähti Evenepoel pommin?

E: Ei sentään täysbommia, mutta silti älyttömän kova suoritus.

----------


## Jabadabado

^
On se kova, Rohan Dennis pisti toki vielä rajusti kovemman ajan mutta muuten Evenepoel veti kyllä huikean suorituksen varsinkin kun ottaa huomioon kaverin iän. Campenaertsilla olisi saattanut olla mitalivauhdissa mutta kaatumisen jälkeen oli varsin tapahtumarikasta, eikä ihan niin nopeaa, ajamista. Rogliz pystyi lopussa roikkumaan Dennisin kyydissä mutta ei ilmeisesti ilman selkeää selkää jahdattavana saanut puristettua Vueltan jälkeen itsestää enää enempää. Olisin odottanut näkeväni Roglizin pallilla.

----------


## Munarello

Se olisi tänään U23 maantie ja Jaakko Hänninen lähtölistalla numerolla 133. UCI:n juutuupista näkyy.

----------


## Firlefanz

feltet.dk:n Emil Axelgaard ei ole antanut Jaakko Hänniselle yhtään tähteä eli ei ole ottanut häntä suosikkiensa eli menestymisen mahdollisuuksia omaavien tai seuraamisen arvoisten ajajien listalleen. 

Ennakkojutussaan eli "Optaktissa" hän kyllä Jaakonkin mainitsee ja toteaa: "Endelig passer løbet slet heller ikke til sidste års bronzevinder *Jaakko Hänninen*, selvom Ag2r-talentet viste fornem form med 4. pladsen i Tour du Doubs". Mielestäni hän on, ikävä kyllä, täysin oikeassa siinä ettei reitti oikein parhaiten sovi Jaakolle - ei kai sen ainakaan voi sanovan suosivan Hännistä ja hänen parhaita ominaisuuksiaan? - joten huolimatta siitä että kisakuntoa näyttää jo löytyvän ei ehkä ole syytä odottaa liikoja tai pettyä jos menestys jää muka vaatimattomaksi.

----------


## Kuhan

Jaakon omia mietteitä Ylen uutisoinnista: https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-10991337

----------


## Firlefanz

Sanoisin: paras koskaan lukemani pyöräilijästätai pyöräilystä kertova ja lajia tai kisaa valottava juttu niinsanotussa yleisurheilumediassa! 

(Ei ehkä ainoa, mutta silti ylösnoston ja kiitoksen arvoinen. Mainitaan vielä jutun tekijätkin: Joonas Kuisma ja Henri Pitkänen.)

----------


## OJ

Menivät sitten ja hylkäsivät Eekhoffin. Somessa pyorii video tapahtuneesta ja jos sen perusteella hylkäsivät, niin kirja UCI:n kootuista perseilyistä saa jälleen uuden luvun.

----------


## Teemu H

Linkkiä videoon?

----------


## Firlefanz

Olisikohan se sama mikä tässä La Flamme Rougen tweetissä: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/...44771482984448

----------


## OJ

Toi on yksi video. Toivottavasti UCI:lla on esittää jotain muutakin hylkäämisen tueksi.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tosin mikäli tiedot pitävät paikkansa hylkäyspäätös perustui GPS-dataan jossa näkyy 500 metrin pätkä jolla Eekhofin vauhti on mahdoton luonnollisin keinoin. Eli jos Hollannin tiimiauto ajoi kuuttakymppiä, niin kiinnipitämistä ja vetoapua oli 30 s (minimissään).

Hollantilainenhan oli ollut mukana kasassa kun matkaa maaliin oli vielä 128 km ja joutui sen vuoksi ajamaan pääjoukkoa kiinni. Hylkämisen johtaneet tapahtumat osuvat siihen kun maaliin on noin 126 km.

Tanskan Andreas Stokbro ja Italian Alexander Konychev hylättiin myös.

PS Ei se varmaankaan tehnyt hylkäyspäätöksestä hankalampaa että maailmanmestariksi nousi italialainen, Samuele Battistella. Onhan Italia edelleen pyöräilyn suurmaa myös UCI:n kabineteissa. Mutta en minä menisi tätä tarkoitukselliseksi hylkäykseksi tai farssiksi kutsumaan ilman parempaa, tarkempaa ja laajempaa taustatietoa.

----------


## OJ

En ole nähnyt UCI:n viittaavan GPS-dataan. Virallisessa tiedotteessa mainitaan huoltoauton peesaaminen "for sometime" tai "tres prolonge". Samassa kisassa Pidcock otti uuden fillarin edellä ajaneesta ja häntä odottamaan jääneestä autosta, mutta tästä ei seurannut rangaistusta. Vähän valikoivaa sääntojen tulkintaa taas vaihteeksi.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Menivät sitten ja hylkäsivät Eekhoffin. Somessa pyorii video tapahtuneesta ja jos sen perusteella hylkäsivät, niin kirja UCI:n kootuista perseilyistä saa jälleen uuden luvun.



Tuossa videossa Eekhoff on jo huoltoautoletkassa. Rike tapahtui ennen kuin hän palasi letkaan.

----------


## Firlefanz

Aika metka puoli tässä Eekhofin tapauksessa se miten hanakoita ollaan oltu vakuuttumaan siitä ettei Eekhofia todellakaan vedetty juomapullosta kiinnpitäen huoltoautoletkaan. Siis vähintään yhtä hanakoita kuin kolme vuotta sitten oltiin uskomaan että Arnaud Démare vedettiin takaisin kärkeen ja Milano - Sanremon voittajaksi.

GPS-datasta tai siitä miten siitä näkyvä vauhti 500 m pätkällä osaltaan tuki tuomariston hylkäämispäätöstä kertoi RAI. Kun en tunne sääntöjä, en tiedä onko (a) sääntöjen mukaan mahdollista hylätä ketään *pelkästään* GPS-datan perusteella, tai (b) onko UCI:n sääntöjen mukaan kerrottava mihin kaikkeen tuomariston päätös perustuu. Toisin sanoen, siihen voi olla syynsä miksi UCI:n tiedottaja puhui vain videomateriaalista (joka tuomaristolla toki oli käytettävissä *kokonaisuudessaan* eikä vain televisioidulta osalta).

Pikaisell haulla ei noussut esille kuin tällainen italiankielinen: Il vincitore, secondo le rilevazioni del Gps, avrebbe percorso oltre 500 metri ad una velocità non conforme a quella di chi si sposta in bicicletta (leggasi traino dell’ammiraglia) - eli osoittautui GPS:n paljastamana että voittaja oli taittanut viidensadan metrin matkan sellaisella nopeudella joka ei sovi yhteen sen kanssa mitä pyörällä mennään eli huoltoauto on vetänyt Eekhofia. 

Jos Eekhof on ainoastaan saanut sen tavallisen hyödyn pulloon tarttumisesta ja sen jälkeen vain peesannut huoltoautoa, aletaan olla lähellä jonkinlaista rajatapausta jossa kysymykset tuomarilinjan yhdenmukaisuudesta heräävät - mutta eihän meillä toistaiseksi ole minkäänlaisia perusteita vakuuttua siitä että niin oli. Eekhoffin, hänen ammattilaisjoukkueensa ja agenttitoimistonsa puheet UCI:n vetämisestä oikeuteen (jos se osoittautuu mahdolliseksi jne jne) on mielestäni tässä vaiheessa nähtävä lähinnä julkisuustemppuina ja maineenhallintakeinoina tms.

----------


## buhvalo

Ihan pikkasen asiaa sivuten, gps datan mukaan olen uinut 500m jokea vastavirtaan 30kph nopeudella.

----------


## Firlefanz

Hauska juttu - ja aivan varmasti tosi - muttei ehkä paras mahdollinen osoittamaan edes sitä että Eekhofin tapauksessa kyseessä saattoi olla GPS-virhe.

Mä voisin kuvitella voivani luottaa siihen että kilpailun tuomaristokin oli perillä erilaisista virhemahdollisuuksista ja että sillä oli käyttävissään asiantuntemusta sen suhteen miten ja milloin virheen mahdollisuus voidaan sulkea pois ja milloin ei voida.

Olisi kyllä mielenkiintoista tietää (vaikken siitä juuri hönkäsenpöläystä ymmärtäisi) ovatko UCI:n laitteet - siis ne transponderit jotka nykyään on ymmärtääkseni myös varapyörissä? - jotenkin parempia. 

Ainakin reittitiedot korkeuseroineen ovat paremmat kuin mitä Stravan, Garmin Connect ym palvelut käyttävät, luulisin.

----------


## OJ

En ole nähnyt Rai:n lisäksi minkään muun tahon puhuvan GPS datasta. Eekhoffia kaatumisen jälkeen seurannut moottoripyöräkuski sanoi, ettei nähnyt mitään tavallisesta poikkeavaa. Jos Eekhoff roikkui huoltoautossa, kuten Rai väittää, niin siitä on videomateriaalia ja se olisi ihan hyvä julkaista.

mä olen hivenen skeptinen UCI:n luotettavuuden suhteen. Ei olisi ensimmäinen kerta viime vuosina kun UCI:lla menee vähän vihkoon.

----------


## OJ

Tässä se rikos näkyy videolla https://twitter.com/friebos/status/1...622428672?s=21 

En pidättäisi hengitystäni odottaessani UCI:n johdonmukaisuutta tämän säännön tulkinnan kanssa. ”Hauskinta” tossa on, että kommissaari ohittaa Eekhoffin ton karavaaniin vedon aikana, eikä reagoi millään tavalla.

----------


## buhvalo

uci on kusisempi kuin kenian yu-järjestelmä. mutta hieno veto menossa van vleutenilta.

----------


## OJ

Olin just tulossa mainitsemaan samaa, että van Vleuten on ajamassa melko historiallista MM-kisaa. Toivottavasti menee loppumatkakin putkeen.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Nyt vaan jännitetään hoitaako van der Breggen kaksoisvoiton. Komea ajo van Vleutenilta ja hienoa taktiikkaa Hollannilta.

----------


## kukavaa

Anna vanin veto oli ihan älyttömän kova, oh hoi jaa!

----------


## Jukka

Oli kyllä kova! Yli sadan kilsan tempoajo, voihan sen noinkin hoitaa, jos on jalkaa (ja päätä) tarpeeksi...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Googol

Aika paljon rengasrikkoja ja peesailua, taitaa jännin kohta tulla kisan jälkeen kun UCI päättää pitääkö voittaja hylätä.

----------


## plr

Osaapa muuten olla märkä kisa tänään. Tuleekohan kuivaa koko päivänä?

----------


## Munarello

Ei siellä taida sääennusteiden mukaan tulla kuivaa tänään. Paha keli ollut ja alkaa kato käydä. Esim Gilbert kävi kanveesissa ja keskeytti. Kohta voisi alkaa mopokameratkin toimimaan kunhan saavat linkkilenskarin ilmaan.

E: Ja heti alkoi mopokamerat toimimaan, mutta hekot ei ilmeisesti lennä.

----------


## OJ

> Aika paljon rengasrikkoja ja peesailua, taitaa jännin kohta tulla kisan jälkeen kun UCI päättää pitääkö voittaja hylätä.



Ei ne ketään hylkää...

ei ole kovin montaa kuskia enää mukana. Reitti ei ole maaston puolesta raskain, mutta keli on melko raaka.

Mutta 37km maaliin ja sadetakit alkavat lähtemään päältä, eli kilvanajo alkanee.

----------


## Munarello

Näyttäisi siltä, että klassikko ukkeleiden kisa on menossa. Kirimiehet on vissiin pudotettu jo kauan sitten ja enää olisi jäljellä Sagania, Avermaettia, Matthewsia jne.

----------


## OJ

Hatka kasvattaa eroa vaikka Belgia on laittanut ukkoja keulille. Ei näytä ihan mahdottomalta, että hatka menee päätyyn asti.

Edit: kohta on minuutin ero ja 20km maaliin. Tulee pääjoukossa kiire.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

MvdP:n kisa. Trentin voi toki yllättää sprintissä, kun kilsoja on takana, ja säätä.

----------


## Munarello

Juu, näyttää tosi hyvältä hollantilaisen ihmemiehen kannalta varsinkin kun Moscon putosi juuri ja Trentin jäi yksin.

E: Ai se Moscon pääsi vielä takaisin. Noh, ei taida olla enää pahemmin jalkaa auttaa maanmiestään.

----------


## Munarello

Ohhoh, mitä mitä?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Jaha, MvdP bonkkasi, kerta kaikkiaan. Jokin raja hänelläkin näemmä. Trentin siis. Moscon uhrautuu.

----------


## plr

Tanskaan Pedersenille meni.

----------


## OJ

Oli ”vähän” muita napakampi kiri.

----------


## buhvalo

Hienoa etta voitto meni tanskaan. Ihmetella pitaa kuinka norja ja saksa ei auttanut belgiaa ajamaan irtioton kiinni.

----------


## paaton

Huikea kisa. Kung on kingi. Se teki kuolemaa siihen viimeiseen mäkeen, mutta sai tiputettua moscon.

 Trentin teki ihan oikein, kun ei mäen jälkeen auttanut yhtään. Ei tajua, että mistä kung vielä kaivoi tempovaihteen päälle heti iskun jälkeen. Se oli vaan pakkorako vetää. Muuten koko isku olisi mennyt hukkaan ja mitalli jäänyt ehkä saamatta.

----------


## PeeHoo

Aika kosteaa eilen.

----------


## plr

Valverde kertoi keskeyttämisen syyksi sen, että hän oli kylmissään. Toki eilisen kaltaisessa sateessa voi tulla kylmä, mutta eikö tuossa ole kyse lähinnä väärästä pukeutumisesta? Käsittääkseni lämpötila oli 15 asteen tietämillä eli siltä osin oli normaali kesäajokeli. Vettä kyllä kieltämättä tuli keskimääräistä reippaammin.  :Leveä hymy:  Keli oli tiedossa jo startissa, joten siihen pystyi halutessaan varautumaan.

----------


## paaton

> Valverde kertoi keskeyttämisen syyksi sen, että hän oli kylmissään. Toki eilisen kaltaisessa sateessa voi tulla kylmä, mutta eikö tuossa ole kyse lähinnä väärästä pukeutumisesta? Käsittääkseni lämpötila oli 15 asteen tietämillä eli siltä osin oli normaali kesäajokeli. Vettä kyllä kieltämättä tuli keskimääräistä reippaammin.  Keli oli tiedossa jo startissa, joten siihen pystyi halutessaan varautumaan.



Ei välttämättä kovin helppo ajaa kisaa 250km tuollaisessa kelissä. Touringi on erikseen.

----------


## plr

Ei se helppo keli missään tapauksessa ollut eikä siitä ei ole epäilystäkään. Tuo Valverden selitys vain tuntui hieman siltä, että ei viitsinyt ajaa maaliin, kun ei ollut Espanjan kesäkeli. Varmaan oli myös kylmä, kun ei ollut keliin sopivia varusteita.

Mielestäni kisan hienoin kohta oli noin 6 km ennen maalia nousussa, jossa Küng pudotti Mosconin ja melkein Pederseninkin. Küngin tiukka veto näkyy myös kasvoilta. Jos tämä ei ollut raateleva nousu, niin ei mikään.

https://youtu.be/Wm5OI23CZ9o?t=20605

----------


## Firlefanz

Ajajilla lienee varsin suuria fysiologisia eroja, jotka saattavat myös vaikuttaa siihen miten yksinkertaista ja helppoa tai vaikeaa ja jopa mahdotonta on löytää oikeanlainen ja sopiva pukeutuminen sunnuntain kaltaisessa kisassa? Siis jos on taipuvainen sekä kärsimään kylmästä että lämpenemään kilpailusuorituksen kannalta liikaa?

Valverde joka tapauksessa tunnetaan siitä tai on ilmeisen perustellusti siinä maineessa ettei pärjää silloin kun olosuhteet ovat kylmät ja märät. Mutta en tiedä voiko siitä vetää johtopäätöksen että hän ei näistä kokemuksista huolimatta ole joko (a) oppinut pukeutumaan sopivasti tai onnistunut löytämään itselleen sopivaa vaatetusta edes uusimmista tällaisiin oloihin suunnitelluista ajovaatteista tai (b) vieläkään halukas pukeutumaan tarpeen mukaisesti tai erityisesti lämpimänä pysymistä silmälläpitäen vaan ottaa tietoisen riskin siitä että kylmettyy.

----------


## paaton

Jep. En ihan heti lähtisi syyttämään oikeaa pukeutumista noin pitkässä kisassa kaatosateessa. 

Kyllähän porukkaa lakosi tänä kesänä rosendahlin lyhyessä kisassa tampereellakin ihan huolella, vaikka lyhyen kisan ei pitäisi yllättää.

----------


## plr

Pitäisi kysyä Ruska 2019 -ajajilta miten pitkäkestoiseen kaatosateeseen pukeudutaan kylmässä kelissä.  :Vink: 

Sääennuste kai oli "helppo" siinä mielessä, että startissa tiedettiin koko päivän olevan sateinen ja lämpötila melko stabiili. Ei käydä pakkasrajalla nousuissa. Perusjyystöä märkänä. Ei ole mielestäni vaikein keli pukeutua, vaikka kurjaa on koko matkan.

----------


## kukavaa

Ei tainnu olla pelkkä Vallu väärissä räteissä liikkeellä. Hyvä että jotkut pysty haastatteluihin.

----------


## kp63

Käsittääkseni jäätyminen koski eniten Pelotonin perskärpäsiä, joita oli paljon. Harvassa mäet, joissa sai omat lämmöt ylös. Tuskin irtiotoissa jäädyttiin, siellä loppu meno muista syistä.

----------


## paaton

> Pitäisi kysyä Ruska 2019 -ajajilta miten pitkäkestoiseen kaatosateeseen pukeudutaan kylmässä kelissä.



MM-Kisa ei ole touringia, MM-kisa ei ole perusjyystöä sateessa. Oikeasti.

----------


## Esa S

Joo onhan siinä vähän eroa, Ruska on 2000 km aika-ajo, MM-maantie vähän lyhyempi ja ajetaan porukassa. 
Yksin ajaessa voi tehon säätää sen mukaan, miten lämmön tuotto vaatii, tietty max teho on aika rajallinen pitkästä kestosta johtuen. MM-kisassa on vähän ristiriitaista, että pitäisi alkumatkasta säästellä ja mennä mahdollisimman kevyesti suurimman osan aikaa, mutta lämmöntuoton takia pitäisi välillä käyttää tehoa enemmän kuin olisi kisan kannalta optimaalista.
Vaatetusta ei voi kuitenkaan jatkuvasti säätää, kummassakaan koitoksessa, toki yksin ajaessa se on helpompaa.

----------


## plr

Tuotekehityksen paikka? Vaate, joka sopeutuu keliin ja kuskin lämmöntuottoon.

----------


## paaton

> Joo onhan siinä vähän eroa, Ruska on 2000 km aika-ajo, MM-maantie vähän lyhyempi ja ajetaan porukassa. 
> Yksin ajaessa voi tehon säätää sen mukaan, miten lämmön tuotto vaatii, tietty max teho on aika rajallinen pitkästä kestosta johtuen. MM-kisassa on vähän ristiriitaista, että pitäisi alkumatkasta säästellä ja mennä mahdollisimman kevyesti suurimman osan aikaa, mutta lämmöntuoton takia pitäisi välillä käyttää tehoa enemmän kuin olisi kisan kannalta optimaalista.
> Vaatetusta ei voi kuitenkaan jatkuvasti säätää, kummassakaan koitoksessa, toki yksin ajaessa se on helpompaa.



Just noin. Energiaa pitää säästää mahdollisimman paljon, eikä vaatetta voi todellakaan pukea +11c kaatosateen ja PK-lenkin mukaan päälle.

Jokin 3h kisa olisi varmaan ollut vielä helppo, mutta tuollainen 7h tuossa lämmössä kroppa täysin märkänä ei välttämättä ole enää kivaa.

----------


## OJ

Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, millä vaatetuksella esimerkiksi Valverde oli reissussa. Kun ne vaatteet kastuu läpimäriksi vaikka mitä tekisi, niin useampi kerrasto eristettä kääntyy helposti itseään vastaan. Vesisateessa ei enempi ole aina parempi, varsinkin jos on tarkoitus ajaa kovaakin ainakin jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## plr

> Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, millä vaatetuksella esimerkiksi Valverde oli reissussa.



Cyclingnews.com:n kuvasta (https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wor...pion-valverde/) voi yrittää arvata. Sadetakki, hanskat, pitkät irtolahkeet ainakin.

----------


## Esa S

Villapaidassa on aika hyvät itsesäätelyominaisuudet, mutta eihän ammattilaiset voi sellaista käyttää. Ellei sitten ollut jonkun kärkimenijän salainen ase...

----------


## FP3

> Villapaidassa on aika hyvät itsesäätelyominaisuudet, mutta eihän ammattilaiset voi sellaista käyttää. Ellei sitten ollut jonkun kärkimenijän salainen ase...



Eiköhän noilla Valverden kilometreillä ja kokemuksella kuski osaa itse itsensä vaatettaa kelin mukaan. Pyöräily on lähtökohtaisesti kaiketi ulkoilmalaji.

----------


## Esa S

^ mutta ei osannut, kun keskeytti kylmettymisen johdosta.

----------


## paaton

> Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, millä vaatetuksella esimerkiksi Valverde oli reissussa. Kun ne vaatteet kastuu läpimäriksi vaikka mitä tekisi, niin useampi kerrasto eristettä kääntyy helposti itseään vastaan. Vesisateessa ei enempi ole aina parempi, varsinkin jos on tarkoitus ajaa kovaakin ainakin jossain vaiheessa.



Suurin osa taisi luottaa normaaliin ajopaitaan ja sadetakkiin. Nämä uudet shakedry takit tosiaan mahdollistaa kovankin ajon. Aika varmaan trenitin ja kung käyttivät noita, koska pystyivät ajamaan sadetakkien kanssa kovaakin. 

 Mutta kun nämä shakedry takit oikeasti hengittävät, niin ne eivät myöskään lämmitä yhtä paljon mitä aiemmat sadetakit. Eli esimerkiksi jos gabba on passeli 10c lämmössä, niin sateen sattuessa gabba+shakedry on passeli. Kieltämättä aika outoa, miksi pitkähihaista gabbaa ei juurikaan näytä olevan käytössä...

----------


## Firlefanz

> ^ mutta ei osannut, kun keskeytti kylmettymisen johdosta.



Tai sitten hänen fysiologisilla ominaisuuksillaan se vaatetus jolla estäisi kylmettymisen ei olla kilpailukykyisiä silloin kun mennään kovaa? 

Tosin tällainen vastaus joka antaa jonkinlaista arvoa Valverden kokemukselle ja harkintakyvylle (ja Espanjan maajoukkueen tämän osa-alueen asiantuntijoille - edellyttäen tietysti ettei Valverde toiminut vastoin heidän nimeomaista neuvoaan) ei tietenkään anna meille koville karjuille joille tunti- ei vaan päiväkausien ajaminen jatkuvassa sateessa ja viileässä kelissä on ei nyt toki leikintekoa mutta vaativa taitolaji jonka kuitenkin hallitsemme.

----------


## paaton

Tässä trentinin kommentti kisasta. Vaikka kuskit ovat kokeneita, niin eihän tuollainen keli kuitenkaan ole normaali, varsinkaan noin pitkässä kisassa.

“It was a really hard race, on the edge of what’s acceptable for man,” Trentin said of the miserable conditions in Yorkshire. “It was not a normal race, it was incredible. I am still trembling here.”

https://www.velonews.com/2019/09/new...l-upset_501190

----------


## OJ

Ettei nyt vallan unohdu, niin Nils Eekhoff vie hylkäyksensä CAS:n käsiteltäväksi https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...ribunal-440848

----------

